# Moisture Sentitive MMI..



## 3DKEN (Jul 13, 2004)

I am just to about to purchase 2011 Q7 Prem.plus..

I see lost of people having MMI problem with tiny bit of water spill..and costing them $1000 to replace.

I wonder 2011 Q7 still has this issue,,,

I also own 2004 touareg and left sunroof open for 2days in rain and all the electrical were fine...

I drink and eat in the car so ,,,MMI problem can be a major issue for me.,,


----------

